# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Pub Quiz

## SunnyChick

*Friday 2Oth June 2008 at 9pm*


*St. Clair Hotel, Castletown*


£2.00/head. Max of 5 per team.


Proceeds to Scottish Casualties Network (Northern Area).


*It will be good fun, so get your teams rallied up & join in!*


There will be a couple of prizes up for grabs, and a raffle! :Grin:

----------

